# Early Car Crash ?



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 12, 2016)

It appears that the car slid off the hill and somehow didn't roll?

Shame I cannot see the type of car it is.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 12, 2016)

looks to be a fancy larger type of automobile, 1910ish could be an Olds, Buick, Packard, Leyland, Autocar, etc etc, not a Ford, or some other smaller brand........looks to be in driveable condition also...........Andy


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 13, 2016)

Love the photo!  With a bit of research you could definitely figure out what make of car that is.


----------



## jk666 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice bike too.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 13, 2016)

Andy, driveable unlike my car. 

NHPharm, thank you. 

JK666, if you like bikes, check these out:
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/201188-collection-of-bikes


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks like it could be a Winton.


----------

